# "Good" cycle shorts



## mibagent_x

Hi all,

I am pretty new to cycling. I rode quite a lot as a kid but short distances for fun. Last year I started to ride a bit more serious. Bought some jerseys and some shorts. My first was some cheapies from Sports Authority. Not sure if it was the shorts or bad fit but I quickly got some Pearl izumi Quest shorts, whick I like tons better. I am wanting to get another pair of shorts to rotate out to minimize wear and make laundry easier. I am planning on doing a 75mi charity ride this fall and was think I might need a better pair for that ride. I can do 35mi in the quests and be fine but I think a long ride I might need something else. Or maybe just some toughining up? 

I am also nervous about size since most anything I would buy would be from online. My PIs are L. I am roughly 5ft 9in and currently 210lbs. I hope to keep losingover the summer. Jeans I can wear a 336in waist but I still got a belly. I really don't want to go over $100 the wife would kill me. I already catch **** anytime I buy something new. And being new to cycling that seems to be quite often.  

So what should I look for? And any tips on sizing? Like x is the same size as my L PI. I don't have faith in size charts.

Tim
Sorry if I rambled.


----------



## junior1210

Check the thread list for the thread 'New to bibs? read me'. Even though the thread focus is on bibs, a lot of the info and links will pertain to shorts as well. I like Tenn Outdoors stuff as far as lower end is concerned, but one of the things you'll see in the thread links is that there's no substitute for quality, and quality costs.


----------



## Oxtox

AeroTech Design...excellent quality, not expensive.

Men's Pro Bike Shorts for cycling comfort and bicycle riding


----------



## Dave67

I second AeroTech. They are based of PA and have US sizing. I am 6' 190lbs with a 35" waist and the large are a good fit.


----------



## mibagent_x

Are the AeroTech the same quality as the PI quests? I don't mind the $50 tag on the quest if the pad is as good as I can get in my price range. I was kinda eyeying the PI Attack shorts or even the Elite InrCool if the pad is better. And I was wanting a little color in my shorts.  Like I said tho my biggest fear is size. I used the size guide for the Sports Authority shorts and not knowing any better at the time bought them. The butt is so sloppy I can't get out of the saddle and back in without them catching.


----------



## yogidabear

I've found Performance Ultra Bibs on sale for $65. Very good Bibs, especially for the price. They generally get good reviews from the various cycling sites.


----------



## Srode

If you like the fit of the Pearl Izumi, stepping up to their 'Pro' Shorts will increase the comfort on longer rides. I had a friend who did exactly this for a 62 mile benefit ride and he was quite impressed the difference it made. You can often find them with decent sale prices on sale online somewhere.


----------



## Dave67

I have not used PI stuff in many years, so I cannot compare. I will say that last year I order 4 pairs of top shelf bibs. I did almost 10K miles and the bibs pad held up fine. Some of the material did show signs of wear where thights touched the saddle. But has also happened other brands also.
They have a good return policy so if they don't fit send them back.


----------



## Oxtox

I tried a pair of PI Attack shorts. they were fine for a while, but eventually the stitching in the crotch started to chafe.

I currently own 5 pairs of AeroTech Pros and one set of their fleece bibs. no problems with any of them.


----------



## marc7654

I picked up a pair of Gore Oxygen 2.0 shorts from a nearby shop having a spring clearance sale. $98 on clearance + 15% off that so $83 for something regulllary $140. They are very nice and comfortable. I like the wide elastic band on my legs, they look less like sausages :blush2: and I feel like they aren't cutting off circulation. I'm just a bit smaller than you and Large is snug but OK, 5' 10" 185lb, so I'd suggest XL for you. I might loose 10lbs over the summer but I'm not counting it (I can't claim to be nearly as serious about cycling as most on this forum). If you can find a nearby shop they may be having a sale to clear out for the new spring stuff. You might find a good deal and could try before you buy.


----------



## Terrasmak

I don't know much about Aerotech but seems like they are a smaller company. They have probably sized 1000's of people, call them and talk to the. Have a $1 seamstress tape and be ready to measure.


----------



## Mcfarton

Saved for latter.


----------



## NJBiker72

Agree Aero tech is very good for the money. Far better value than PI. But you can also look for deals. Personally like Giordana which can be very expensive but have bought a couple pairs on sale. Also like Biemme for jerseys and once weather gets warm enough got some bibs to try. Shorts my favorites were Descente but have not seen much of them of late.


----------



## bigbill

Look at Competitive Cyclist and their sale items. They only stock really nice stuff so the shorts on sale are usually really good values. They also have good size charts and consumer reviews on the products.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

bigbill said:


> Look at Competitive Cyclist and their sale items. They only stock really nice stuff so the shorts on sale are usually really good values. They also have good size charts


Which don't necessarily match the manufacturers.



> and consumer reviews on the products.


Complicated by the fact that last year's model and this year's may have different names.


----------



## BCSaltchucker

i recently tried some Funkier bib shorts purchase through Chain Reaciton. I was very pleasantly surprised, so I got another set.

Not as finely tailored as my one set of Assos. But the chamois is much much nicer and the fit is good.


----------



## MisterMike

I recently started using aerotech and have been really pleased with the quality, value and service. Very easy to get ahold of real people on the phone that know their product well. Like any "mail order" clothing shopping you occasionally have to pay return shipping on something that doesn't fit or you end up not liking but I find the selection and price (especially stuff on sale) more than make up for that inconvenience.


----------



## David23

As has been mentioned, Performance Ultra is a great bib with high quality construction and a very comfortable pad. I think they are a bargain, particularly when on sale.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

mibagent_x said:


> So what should I look for? And any tips on sizing? Like x is the same size as my L PI. I don't have faith in size charts.
> 
> Tim
> Sorry if I rambled.


I really like Pearl Izumi shorts made in the 1990s with flat synthetic leather (does not turn into cardboard when you wash it like the real thing) chamois that doesn't pressure you anywhere but your sit bones or pinch. I did a week long 418 mile supported tour with 28,000 feet of climbing in mine and was completely comfortable.

These days marketing departments produce with fluffy pads inexperienced cyclists think will be comfortable, but aren't after just a few hours.

Pearl Izumi, Louis Garneau, and others all make fine shorts but get the chamois wrong.

Boure Pro shorts have a flat synthetic leather chamois totaling 5mm that's not quite like the real thing due to fluffier filling between it and the short skin, but is still comfortable like shorts used to be. Unfortunately the heavy fabric bunches disconcertingly and rubs where my thighs meet my torso especially riding in a more aggressive position.

I'm tempted to try Assos's $200 Neopro ($1200 for a week's worth of shorts) entry level model with a high-density Elastic Interfaces chamois.


----------



## yogidabear

For the Performance Ultra Bibs, I wear a large. I'm 6'2", 180 lbs. I wear 33w/32l pants. I'm often between medium and large Bibs from most brands. Large gives a bit more breathing room for me while still plenty tight to stay in place.


----------



## bigbill

Drew Eckhardt said:


> Which don't necessarily match the manufacturers.
> 
> 
> 
> Complicated by the fact that last year's model and this year's may have different names.


It's where I've bought most of my shorts so I'd guess your experience is different? Thanks for taking the time to post a response to my post, hopefully you based it on some experience and not just pulling stuff out of your ass.


----------



## milkbaby

Shorts/bibs are a bit like saddles: it's mostly down to personal preference and what is comfortable for me might be awful for you.

Some people are more or less sensitive too. I have all types of bibs of different construction and chamois pads, and I have ridden all different ones on 100 mile rides. Other people will only tolerate certain shorts or have particular favorite for those longer rides.

The only inexpensive way to find out is to only buy on sale or clearance. I like competitive cyclist online as well as randomly looking on eBay for name brands. Good luck and happy riding!


----------



## pmf

yogidabear said:


> I've found Performance Ultra Bibs on sale for $65. Very good Bibs, especially for the price. They generally get good reviews from the various cycling sites.


+1 on the Performance bibs. I have not bought any in a while, but the ones I got a few years ago were really good bang for the buck.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

bigbill said:


> It's where I've bought most of my shorts so I'd guess your experience is different? Thanks for taking the time to post a response to my post, hopefully you based it on some experience and not just pulling stuff out of your ass.


They also don't get the manufacturer's fits right.

I got back in shape for my mid-life crisis and shrunk 65 pounds back to the size I was riding in the 1990s - 5'10", 140 pounds, with 34" chest, 27" waist, and 35" hips and needed new clothes.

Here's a Giordana jersey they list as "fit: slim" for a 34-35" chest and 25-28" waist which sounds perfect.

Giordana Silverline Jersey | Competitive Cyclist

That doesn't match Giordana's statement "The Silverline jersey has a slightly more generous cut, which makes it compatible with a wide range of body types".

It also combines Giordana's top size chart with their bottom size chart.

UNO Imports

That jersey was too baggy to ride.

They do a bit better with Louis Garneau 

Louis Garneau Performance Equipe Backcountry.com Bike Team Jersey - Short Sleeve - Men's | Competitive Cyclist

but collapse the manufacturer's size charts

Louis Garneau » Customer Service » Sizing Charts

from ranges (XS for 35-37" chest, 29-31" waist, 35-37" hips) to single numbers (36", 30", 36"). Obviously the fit would be worse if that was the upper limit than if it was in the middle.

XS LG pro-fit works for me on casual rides, so I bought myself a Ventila jersey

Louis Garneau Ventila Jersey - Long Sleeve - Men's | Competitive Cyclist

and found that Louis Garneau's long and short-sleeve pro-fit varied so I wrote a review including that information.

I'd have posted short and long sleeve XS pro-fit pictures to contrast the difference, although it only allowed a single picture which isn't as useful.

Anybody buying the Ventila 2 

Louis Garneau Ventila 2 Long Sleeve Jersey | Competitive Cyclist

wouldn't see that review at all.

While competitive cyclist's return policy and customer service are fine, their web site sizing information and customer review system have problems that limit their usefulness.

Shorts are built for a compression fit more tolerant of sizing errors than most jerseys, although you could run into issues on the hip measurement or how the manufacturer takes waist measurements (listed on their size chart, not on retailer web sites).

This ignores the tangential issue of vanity sizing where manufacturers report a lower size which leads people to buy their product to feel better about themselves, like 36" Dockers actually being made with a 39.5" waist.

Pants Size Chart - Mens Pant Sizes by Brand

A good retailer could address that with actual measurements, like what shorts measure across their waist and jerseys between the pits.


----------



## mikiek

Body-wise you and I are very close. I am 5'8" 220# , almost all of the excess is in the belly. I wore the cheapest stuff last year and like you decided this year I was going to step up to some quality products. And lastly I made the decision to go with bib shorts.

I bought 3 bibs, PI, Castelli and Garneau. As usual I ended up having to order XXL. I did try an XL with the Garneau bib but exchanged it for XXL. Of the 3, I prefer the cut of the Garneau. My legs are pretty thick and they fit snug but not constricting. I will say all 3 seem very well made. I'll also note, bibs are really great.

One of the reasons for the upgrade was I wanted to try a better quality/designed chamois. From what I can see, all 3 chamois are VERY similar. More padding than before. But almost too much. They all feel like a diaper between my legs when walking around. They do ride OK and I guess that's the bottom line. Can't really say that one stood out.

Check Sierra Trading Post. They have some pretty decent prices and do carry the larger sizes. At the top of their pages is a line that has a coupon code, usually for about 30% off which makes some items a real value. They are also great on returns should that be necessary.


----------



## mibagent_x

Lots of good info to consider. I just did a 45mi ride.A record for me. At the end I was "ok" however my chamois had shifted and was difficult to get back in place without making a pit stop.Would bibs stay in place better? I do not have an issue with the waist binding just rolling.


----------



## yogidabear

mibagent_x said:


> Lots of good info to consider. I just did a 45mi ride.A record for me. At the end I was "ok" however my chamois had shifted and was difficult to get back in place without making a pit stop.Would bibs stay in place better? I do not have an issue with the waist binding just rolling.


Bibs will stay in place better, but you have to be wearing a size that's close to the right fit. Bibs that are too big are likely going to have the same issue.


----------



## mibagent_x

Has anyone tried or ride Capo shorts or bibs? Stopped by the local Trek store and tried on 2 bibs. A pair of Treks brand in XL that I didn't like the material and they legs were to big. And a pair of Capo that were a L and felt pretty nice and were the Trek Team kit for $115. Was talking to the mnager and said he could get me a kit for $130. Anybody know how well they hold up and the quality of the chamois?


----------



## NJBiker72

mibagent_x said:


> Has anyone tried or ride Capo shorts or bibs? Stopped by the local Trek store and tried on 2 bibs. A pair of Treks brand in XL that I didn't like the material and they legs were to big. And a pair of Capo that were a L and felt pretty nice and were the Trek Team kit for $115. Was talking to the mnager and said he could get me a kit for $130. Anybody know how well they hold up and the quality of the chamois?


Capo is our LBS brand for their premier jerseys. Do not have one yet but supposed to get one soon.


----------



## Mcfarton

I have one capo jersey. Its the nicest one in my closet by far. But i am sure that they have different grades.


----------



## maximum7

mibagent_x said:


> Has anyone tried or ride Capo shorts or bibs? Stopped by the local Trek store and tried on 2 bibs. A pair of Treks brand in XL that I didn't like the material and they legs were to big. And a pair of Capo that were a L and felt pretty nice and were the Trek Team kit for $115. Was talking to the mnager and said he could get me a kit for $130. Anybody know how well they hold up and the quality of the chamois?



I have Capo Pursuit bib-shorts, Capo Padrone and Pursuit bib-knickers. The pad is probably my favorite as far as pads go. The fabrics are excellent as well. Fit is great, but not perfect on the knickers, but the bib-shorts fit me very well, however, I wish the straps were a little wider.


----------



## gabedad

I like PI's best . I find the InRcool elites to be very comfortable. Have not been a bib fan but may try them in the inrcool elite based on the shorts


----------



## mibagent_x

Bought some InRcool elites bibs on eBay for a good price. Didn't look where they were coming from until today. Shipping from the UK won't be a week or better till they show up.


----------



## Migen21

I'll cast another vote for Performance Ultra (bib or short - your preference). I own a handful of good quality bibs. My PI Elites are fantastic, but at $160 a pair are a tad pricey for a beginner. 

For my body shape/style, the Performance Ultra work really well, and are less than half the price of the PI stuff (if you can get them on sale). 

I had a pair of the ultra shorts that I got as a gift a few years ago. I've always really liked them, but prefer a bib short, so they didn't get much wear. Recently, I was able to get three pairs of the Ultra bibs for ~$65 a pair, and have made this my primary rotation of late. They wear well, don't creep up into your crotch, and have a comfortable yet firm grip on the thighs.


----------



## CoffeeBean2

mibagent_x said:


> Has anyone tried or ride Capo shorts or bibs? Stopped by the local Trek store and tried on 2 bibs. A pair of Treks brand in XL that I didn't like the material and they legs were to big. And a pair of Capo that were a L and felt pretty nice and were the Trek Team kit for $115. Was talking to the mnager and said he could get me a kit for $130. Anybody know how well they hold up and the quality of the chamois?


Right now, my Capo bibs are my favorite. Super comfy and I really like the chamois. I think Capo no longer makes the model/style I purchased. Got them from the Clymb for a ridiculous price.


----------



## J.R.

I found the Bellwether Newton (with the Physio Pro Carbon chamios) to be the most comfortable shorts I've used.

Over the years I have used Castelli, Sugoi, Pearl Izumi, Canari and Louis Garnea with varying degrees of comfort but the Bellwethers take the cake.

I'm 5' 10", 170lbs and like size medium.

I think the Newton is a discontinued model but Nashbar has some left. On sale today for $60 with free shipping.

Bellwether Newton Shorts


----------

